# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  درخواست راهنمایی برای یک برنامه گزارش گیری

## m.sabeghi

با سلام و احترام
من جدولی دارم حاوی اطلاعات فردی مشتریان و جدولی حاوی ریز عملکرد مشتریان (گرفتن صورتحساب) میخوام برنامه ای برای موبایل بنویسم تا بتونم بر اسا انتخاب مشتری صوزتحسابش نمایش داده بشه بهترین حالت استفاده از چه ابزاری می باشد که برنامه هنگ نکند 
ممنون میشم اگر دوستان سورسی دارن محبت کنن و در اختیارم بگذارند.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام.
باید در stringgrid و یا grid استفاده کنید،با استفاده از خاصیت bind visually.
به sample های دلفی مراجعه کنید.

----------

